# surrogacy with frozen embryos



## pdk (Oct 29, 2013)

Hello,

I had baby boy in 2016. I have frozen embryos. So was looking to see if i can go for surrogacy due to my age, and contacted BioTexCom . But they donot accept emryos, they only accept eggs. Any idea where else i can go for this option of surrogacy with frozen embryos. Cost is concern as i have gone through 10 ivf before this

thanks  a lot
pdk


----------



## pdk (Oct 29, 2013)

could somebody please help me here  this forum has been great help for me earlier (while i was going through almost 10 ivfs)


----------



## Want-a-baby (Apr 23, 2010)

Hello pdk,

have you tried Intersono, in Lviv? Dr. Uliana is great and the clinic is amazing!   Very professional staff! Isida, in Kiev, also has good reviews, but I don't know them personally.

I'm glad you didn't go to BioTexCom, as a close friend of mine found out that their BioTexCom surrogate mother was a smoker and alcoholic, and that was probably the reason the baby was born so premature, very small and with health issues... While in Kiev, she talked with other couples and she thinks that, since Biotexcom pays less to surrogate mothers, their selection process is not as strict as it should be. My friend also met an American couple whose Biotexcom surrogate mother asked for more money after the baby was born.

Good luck!


----------



## miamiamo (Aug 9, 2015)

@Want-a-baby I am sorry to read your friend's story. From what I know Intersono is a part of an international group, so they have to take care about their reputation.


----------



## Anna20162016 (Jul 13, 2016)

PDK I might be in  same situation but have no kids yet. 
Did you get a clinic yet and what are their thaw rates for embryos


----------



## Want-a-baby (Apr 23, 2010)

Anna20162016 said:


> PDK I might be in same situation but have no kids yet.
> Did you get a clinic yet and what are their thaw rates for embryos


Hi miamiamo!
Unfortunately that's right, Intersono was sold to a large managed care group called Medicover and some of its best doctors left. Really sad to hear that...


----------



## miamiamo (Aug 9, 2015)

Want-a-baby - I am sorry to know that, a knowledgeable and experienced doc can attract and help patients, not a brand name.


----------



## hkd (Feb 20, 2018)

pdk, Anna,

Have you found a clinic accepts frozen embryos? Or does anyone have any recommendations? USA, Russia, Ukraine? 
Due to my poor lining condition, I probably won't be able to use any of frozen embryos.


----------



## miamiamo (Aug 9, 2015)

hkd - Russia introduced new (more restrictive law, particulary in case of single women, embryo donation/adoption, and surrogacy) a few days ago.


----------



## Bdust (Nov 22, 2016)

hkd said:


> pdk, Anna,
> 
> Have you found a clinic accepts frozen embryos? Or does anyone have any recommendations? USA, Russia, Ukraine?
> Due to my poor lining condition, I probably won't be able to use any of frozen embryos.


Clinics in the Republic of Georgia,, which is next to Ukraine accept FE's. We shipped our embryos early last year with no issues


----------

